
Regenerative stem cell identified and isolated in planaria flatworms - assblaster
https://www.hhmi.org/news/searching-source-planarians-regenerative-powers
======
program_whiz
the deadpools of the animal kingdom. I want to be able to chop off a tiny
piece of skin, then make a clone to do my bidding.

------
assblaster
Tldr: planarians, which are flatworms that can regenerate an entire organism,
have a specific stem cell that a single cell can regenerate an entire
organism. This specific cell has finally been found.

This can allow, hopefully, the study of human regeneration and perhaps
drugs/cellular techniques that can restart human regeneration after previously
impossible to fix injuries.

